# Livery in Caterham/Warlingham



## Roo83 (29 March 2015)

I'm looking for DIY livery in the Caterham/Warlingham areas! 
Any suggestions gratefully received! 
Nothing too fancy, just need the basics.


----------



## neddy man (29 March 2015)

12 diy yards within 20 miles on www.liverylist .co.uk and 9 on www.liveryfinder.co.uk


----------



## sav123 (29 March 2015)

Hello, tried to PM you but wasn't able to. I know of a yard in Merstham which does assisted or part livery (but not pure DIY). If you can PM me, I can get more details for you if it's of interest.


----------



## Roo83 (29 March 2015)

Thank you but it's a little out of my area.


----------



## minimex2 (30 March 2015)

Theres Church Farm in Woldingham and Warren Barn in Warlingham (but comes under Woldingham).  They dont do pure DIY but they offer assisted DIY.  Theres also another one along from Golf course thinking its called Highlands or something similar they are only DIY.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

Roo83 said:



			I'm looking for DIY livery in the Caterham/Warlingham areas! 
Any suggestions gratefully received! 
Nothing too fancy, just need the basics.
		
Click to expand...

There is grass livery down past Kingsmead Equestrian Center   maybe the Equestrian Center still do diy

http://www.kingsmeadhorses.co.uk/#!contact_us/c24vq


----------

